
Dungeon Robber - rtpg
http://blogofholding.com/dungeonrobber/index.php
======
fenomas
For those on mobile, it's a Flash "emulation" of a paper-and-dice dungeon
crawl game published by Gary Gygax in Dungeons & Dragons magazine in 1979.

------
macmac
Very cool. The idea of visualising the algorithm as a map is neat but a little
hard to follow. A real map showing progress would be cool.

------
kagamine
I can't eat food and thus keep dying when I have food in my inventory. I got
asked 1 time (f)ood. Can't figure out how to use food at a time that suits me.

*out-of-context

------
shostack
This is great. Would LOVE an iPad version of this. It is the kind of thing I
can just mindlessly play on the airplane or something to kill an hour.

------
vetrom
This sounds like the original iteration of 'losing is Fun'.

------
JoshTriplett
Needs a [flash] in the title.

~~~
RobotCaleb
Why? It's readily apparent when you go to it.

~~~
simonh
Not on my phone. I get a black screen with an unreadably tiny adobe flash logo
at the top.

------
rjcz
+1 # I'm not a fan of "plus ones"

Flash!? It's 2015!

